# Sea Otter Gran Fondo ticket



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

*Sea Otter Gran Fondo ticket $20 Bucks*

Someone just take it, $20 takes it away, you'd have to meet me at the pickup or somewhere before the ride.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Sworker said:


> My buddy just bailed so I have an extra ticket. I will part with it below face value, let me now if your interested in it.


Okay, just to see if anybody even reads this, how about $20 bucks for this ticket..anybody read this??


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

PM sent


----------

